# Camera layaway!!!



## NeoPho

I totally posted this on the Canon section lol. Omg I'm super stoked about getting my nikon d7000 on layaway! Lol I'm so lucky I found a place I could do that because I have no credit and we all know how hard it is these days. I had to put down 25% of the camera price wich I had no problem doing. Since the deposit is so high I dnt have to pay for the layaway service. I know I made the right choice. Thanks for all your comments and help. I wanted to know what essentials do I need, what kind of lenses, accesories, etc. Also what are the best lenses to do BEAUTY pctures. Thanks a lot. SUCKY THING IS. IT IS ON BACK ORDER BECAUSE OF THE THAILAND FLOODS. SO IDK WHEN IT WILL BE IN. I WANT IT NOW! LOL


----------



## MLeeK

I created my own layaway plan: Purchase Adorama or B&H gift cards every time I have a little cash to put towards gear. I can't spend them anywhere else!

Buying lenses until you learn about shooting is kind of a waste. You will find down the road that if you just go and purchase what you THINK you want and need, it won't be what you want and need in 6 months. 
I will recommend that you purchase the 50mm f/1.8 lens. First it is uber cheap for what it is. Second it is a prime lens. You will get a taste of great sharp images as well as a prime lens (no zoom) and a low light lens. It will definitely help you to learn about your style and what you want out of your lenses. It will also make it easier to learn exposure if you have a lens that doesn't change aperture as you zoom. 

As for accessories you'll want right away a good, basic tripod. A remote trigger. You will eventually need a good, dedicated speedlight. I think by beauty pictures you are talking glamour photography... that is a loaded gun. You will need a lot in terms of lighting and modifiers, but you can get there. Before you can decide what YOU need you need to learn about photography and how to shoot. 
A good camera bag is a necessity.
Get the Magic Lantern guide for your camera. It's very useful. Keep it an your manual in your camera bag. 
Then add to it THE BOOK (yes, I am recommending it guys!) Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson
The 4 book set from Scott Kelby Digital Photography (1-4) You can find the boxed set on ebay for a decent price. 
The Moment It Clicks by Joe Mcnally. 

You will need a good editing program. Photoshop Elements 10 is great from beginner to advanced and runs under $100.


----------



## JAC526

I just set up a second savings account.  I'm currently putting 50 bucks a paycheck into it.  And waiting.....


----------



## NeoPho

Thank you so much MLeek. You are very helpful and you are so right about learning first then worry about lenses. I wanna get into the fashion side of photography. =]                   

And Jack526: maybe you should try layaway. But regardles u will get there. I wont be getting my camera till dec =[ also its backordered because of thailand flood.


----------



## boosangel

NeoPho said:


> I totally posted this on the Canon section lol. Omg I'm super stoked about getting my nikon d7000 on layaway! Lol I'm so lucky I found a place I could do that because I have no credit and we all know how hard it is these days. I had to put down 25% of the camera price wich I had no problem doing. Since the deposit is so high I dnt have to pay for the layaway service. I know I made the right choice. Thanks for all your comments and help. I wanted to know what essentials do I need, what kind of lenses, accesories, etc. Also what are the best lenses to do BEAUTY pctures. Thanks a lot. SUCKY THING IS. IT IS ON BACK ORDER BECAUSE OF THE THAILAND FLOODS. SO IDK WHEN IT WILL BE IN. I WANT IT NOW! LOL




Just wondering where did you do a layaway plan? Was it a online?


----------



## ratssass

...thread is over 2 yrs old


----------



## goodguy

ratssass said:


> ...thread is over 2 yrs old


You see, there you go again, its ONLY 1 year and 11 months which is MUCH better then 2 years, I mean reviving a thread after 2 years makes no sense but 1 year and 11 months is absolutely ok!!!

ratssass, you really need to work on this time assessment of yours :mrgreen:


----------



## Tailgunner

Ah man, I was going to put a D800 on layaway...


----------



## KmH

It's been very close, less 1 day, to 26 months or 2 years and 2 months.

The OP last logged in just a few days short of 2 years ago - 01-09-2012


----------



## goodguy

KmH said:


> It's been very close, less 1 day, to 26 months or 2 years and 2 months.
> 
> The OP last logged in just a few days short of 2 years ago - 01-09-2012


My guess is OP forgot about this forum a long time ago.


----------



## robbins.photo

goodguy said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been very close, less 1 day, to 26 months or 2 years and 2 months.
> 
> The OP last logged in just a few days short of 2 years ago - 01-09-2012
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is OP forgot about this forum a long time ago.
Click to expand...


I guess we can only hope he remembered to pickup his camera at least.. lol


----------



## SEMiller

Well, he was totally stoked...  At the time.


----------



## IByte

Zombie thread ....saaay cheese!


----------



## Evertking

Cheese!!!!

But this could be of use.
This place does layaway...
Layaways: The Photo Center Bricktown NJ


----------

